# uh, oh. instrument cluster, unified meter out?



## creektrails (Jan 31, 2011)

So my instrument cluster goes out completely and the car goes into limp mode. Nissan diagnoses it and cant really find out whats wrong but they say that I need a new unified meter, or (instrument cluster). Cost over 600 to replace. they think..... that will fix the problem. Buuuuut they dont have a unified meter nor can they find one.

So I asked if they would put a salvaged one in if I found it and they said yes.

First have any of you heard of this before? and second, where can I find something like this used?
Thanks


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Did they check your IPDM??


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I had a couple do this years ago; IIRC, one was on an early L31 Altima 2.5 and the other was on a B15 Sentra. Unified Meter fails and loses communication with the ECM. I can't say that it is definately the problem with your car, but it is plausible.


----------



## creektrails (Jan 31, 2011)

Faja said:


> Did they check your IPDM??


They checked all the codes but what is the ipdm?


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

I had one that kept blowing the fuse for the meter. After digging I found the ECM harness had rubed against the A/C hard line and caused a massive short to ground on the CAN line.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

IPDM is "Intelligent Power Distribution Module" - it's basically a circuit board with fuses/relays that communicates with ECM and BCM. There is a test you can try to see if it's working properly: taken from another website >>>>>

Here is a way to test the IPDM: Turn the ignition key to the on position, press your door switch 10 times, turn the ignition off then turn it back to the on position. If you do this right your horn will beep and the oil light will start flashing. The defroster ,headlights,cooling fans,wipers,and compressor clutch will cycle, so make sure that your hood is open so you can here the clicks of the compressor clutch. This is called the auto active test and this tests the main relays in the IPDM


----------



## creektrails (Jan 31, 2011)

Faja said:


> IPDM is "Intelligent Power Distribution Module" - it's basically a circuit board with fuses/relays that communicates with ECM and BCM. There is a test you can try to see if it's working properly: taken from another website >>>>>
> 
> Here is a way to test the IPDM: Turn the ignition key to the on position, press your door switch 10 times, turn the ignition off then turn it back to the on position. If you do this right your horn will beep and the oil light will start flashing. The defroster ,headlights,cooling fans,wipers,and compressor clutch will cycle, so make sure that your hood is open so you can here the clicks of the compressor clutch. This is called the auto active test and this tests the main relays in the IPDM


I will try the test but I doubt that the oil light will show since everything on the dash is gone. I am going to get the car back from the dealer tomorrow. It is 200 for the diagnosis. They say it took two hours. i think that I can put the cluster in myself. Found one online.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Well when you put in the "new" combination meter you'll know if the IPDM is working or not. It's was just a guess on my part, if they say that it is definitely the cluster, I'll assume they diagnosed it properly. If you can get one online or from a junkyard, it's not difficult to install yourself.


----------



## creektrails (Jan 31, 2011)

If I install the cluster myself will the car need to be reprogrammed or anything from the dealer. they have the old cluster out right now and i assume that I can drive the car home like that. I just dont want to have to bring it back for another hours labor after I install it.
And what will the mileage do? Will the LCD display the former cars mileage?


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Yes I believe the odometer will have to be reprogrammed but I'm not sure with your car if it's stored in the ECU or on a chip in the combo meter. If they already have it out, you might as well let them put it in and make sure that everything is working and properly programmed since they claimed that the meter is bad.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

It'll start but shifting will be out cause the VSS sends it signal through the unified meter to the TCM. Basicly it'll shift gears roughly.


----------



## creektrails (Jan 31, 2011)

it is a standard shift. I ordered the cluster from a wrecking yard in Washington state so I wont get it until this week sometime. I will take your advice and let Nissan install. He said 300 total and I'll have 140 in the part.


----------



## ColdinNY (Mar 18, 2017)

I need help with a similar issue...just replaced gas sensor ($900) just so I could get the ck engine light to go off. That is what it scanned as and now after all that money the ck engine light is still on and now they are telling me it could be unifed meter or ac amp.....1500 more dollars....must be new they said.
I can get a cluster for 100 used....is this the same thing and is it worth it....just want to sell but can't sell if it can't be inspected.....runs great and no other issues but the gas gauge not working....HELP


----------

